# SPRAY POLYESTER PRIMER



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Okay heres the deal, I am used to using high build primers, K 200 yellow type primers but several people have told me that spray polyester primer will cut your time nearly in half when it comes to final block sanding. I have never used it, is there any certain brands that you would recommend and also as far as the thickness of the primer and the normal gun I use for primering, what size tip would be recommended. Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ive never used the shit, but you will probably need a tip of atleast 1.8 or bigger. i can shoot high build 2k thru my 1.8 but if that shit is as thick as they make it sound, you might need even bigger than that :dunno:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i cant remember right now but let me look at work tommorow, we use that shit all the time on enclosures


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2007, 11:19 PM~9578147
> *Okay heres the deal, I am used to using high build primers, K 200 yellow type primers but several people have told me that spray polyester primer will cut your time nearly in half when it comes to final block sanding. I have never used it, is there any certain brands that you would recommend and also as far as the thickness of the primer and the normal gun I use for primering, what size tip would be recommended. Thanks in advance for any help or advice.
> *


I used "Polysurfacer" by Sikkens, their high build polyester filler. Sands real easy too!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

1.8 is ok 2.2 would be better


you can thin it a bit, only 10% for most companies read the tech sheets


i use a product called clausen sandy.......cost is about $60 here local


there is also evercoat slicksand and also marhyde quicksand

smartshoppers sells some of these quicksand would be cheapest

Temperature is critical as it affects the cure time

go buy a $20.00 paint gun or the cheapest one you can find they ussually have big tips on them 



there is also a cheap one in cali if you can find it the company is upol

the hardner for this is a small 4 oz. tube usually no instructions come with but the ratio is 1oz of the tube to 1 quart of the gallon 


good luck.....don't worry about orange peel it will peel a bit 

i would shoot only 2 coats NO MORE THAN 3 over the entire car this stuff builds fast


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

3M 5826 Sprayable polyester is what i use i have reduced it 20% and shot it through a 1.8 and have had no problems.
i have used others and this stuff has become my favorite evercoat is good but it is basically a 36grit sealer. 3M builds up high.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I haven't used it. But i have used a lot of Upol primer. So If you can get some of theirs i would say it would be better than a lot of the others. My PPG store sells it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive used the evercoat slick sand and it does work well,but it can be hard to work with, i had to reduce it alot more than recomend it to get it to spray right, i also recomend haveing them shake it really good right before you use it as it will seperate


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 1 2008, 01:48 AM~9578490
> *1.8 is ok 2.2 would be better
> you can thin it a bit,      only 10% for most companies read the tech sheets
> i use a product called clausen sandy.......cost is about $60 here local
> ...


That was gonna be my next question. Damn thanks for all the helpful info so far


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I've never used this stuff either, what are the do's and don't of it? What are acceptable surfaces for it to be sprayed over?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

You dont need a 1.8 or 1 huge ass 2.2 needle ................... 


I have a 1.5 Sharpe that handles the Poly primer fine........ 

There is not a tip big enough that will shoot Slick sand effectively without reducing the shit first .... That shit sprays out harsh & creates fluffy "Dust bunnies" if not reduced enough ..................


Over reduce it if you have to - Just shoot another coat to make up for it .....

It takes forever to cure .... Even in a controlled environment..... Does not proctect like you think it would 

Its basically a spray on liquified bondo - Needs to be topcoated & cleared to protect against the elements........... Its not Impervious to moisture like bondo is , Once it sees moisture - Rusting will occur underneath ............ Needs to be sealed up .....................


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jan 2 2008, 01:07 AM~9585757
> *I've never used this stuff either, what are the do's and don't of it? What are acceptable surfaces for it to be sprayed over?
> *





It supposed to be used on bare metal or over exhisting body work ..... 

Essentially it is a spray on bondo that needs to be blocked out after..........


The Pros IMO :

Sprays on thick & can fill in some minor bents & dings.....
Adheres well to a good scratched up metal surface 
Locks down exhisting body work 
Fills up 36 grit sand scratches easy
Easy reduction to personal liking 
Easy Wetsanding with 320 to break skin & 400 afterwards for base...


Cons IMO :

Harsh as hell on the eyes to spray
Takes awhile to cure
Sometimes builds up too much around the edges & trim holes 
Custom reduce it to fit your needs
Does not seal out moisture - needs to be sealed up 
Harder than hell to clean out the gun - SUPER CLEAN your gun afterwards 

If any amount is left in the gun & cures (Even if you think you cleaned your gun well) -- You will need to use paint stripper in your gun & then do a super super cleaning job with gun cleaner & then laquer thinner ............... If you can take your gun apart :biggrin:


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

i have a question...i have a gal of quiksand...if necessary, what's used to thin or reduce it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i don't understand how this shit is any different than high build primer.......
i mean if its coming out of the same gun with the same tip...... wtf? does it expand once it shot or something :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

from my experience you need at least a 1.8 tip to shoot it, 2.2 if you want it done right, read the tech sheet it says "you dont want any dryspray" another CRUCIAL thing nobody has mentioned is that you MUST have perfectly clean air supply to spray it, cause its not eurathane based like most primers water greatly effects it, its polyester, would you ever put water in your putty??? NO!!, moisture in teh lines will make that shit bubble down the road quickly, also it still has to be 2K primered on top before painting.

i say fuck that shit!!!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

So you can't spray it over a coat of epoxy? I don't have much use for it that's the case. I'm not gonna coat a car in something that moisture absorbent without at least a thin barrier in between in & the metal...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

check your specific products TDS but i know evercoat slicksand wants you to go straight over metal or fully cured well scratched old paint, you cannot go directly over recently sprayed epoxy, you must have a "mechanical" adhesion for the polyester to bite properly


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 2 2008, 07:14 PM~9587377
> *from my experience you need at least a 1.8 tip to shoot it, 2.2 if you want it done right, read the tech sheet it says "you dont want any dryspray" another CRUCIAL thing nobody has mentioned is that you MUST have perfectly clean air supply to spray it, cause its not eurathane based like most primers water greatly effects it, its polyester, would you ever put water in your putty??? NO!!, moisture in teh lines will make that shit bubble down the road quickly, also it still has to be 2K primered on top before painting.
> 
> i say fuck that shit!!!
> *





THIS DEPENDS ON THE MANUFACTURER


Clausen is the company i use YOU DO NOT NEED A 2K OVER IT OR A SEALER.......


everyone preaches on here all the time to follow the tech sheets and then when someone does that person will get on here and ask..."will it be ok if i didn't do this etc."

then someone will tell them not to do it a certain way......

THIS SHIT IS NOT TO BE PLAYED WITH IT BUILDS FAST AND YOU HAVE TO KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING.......


i sprayed that shit a couple of years back my car sits outside and i never get a chance to work on it........no rust underneath at all............




i could have mentioned other things about this stuff but most of it i covered......

make sure you mix it real good not just leave it on the shaker......

mix only 1 gunful at a time unless you use a sata then mix a gallon and throw the gun away



i'm done now


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I was asking about it becuase the shop I was working at had used it on an impala before I went to work there. Once I started I had to block out the fenders that had been sitting outside for 2 months that had been sprayed with slicksand. The entire fender had black spots where rust was starting to form under it, when I pointed it out, then told me just to block it and reprime it! This is one of many incidents that made me want to leave the shop. People need to learn not to take their restoration jobs to a collision shop, too many corners end being cut in most cases.

I had thought of using the stuff on my 59, but if I can't have a barrier between it and the metal theres no way. I'll just spend the extra time spraying and blocking lots of coats of 2k....


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

i use the 3M and i coat metal with dupont2590 then 3m polyester on top block then seal with 2590 reduced guide to 600 and spray paint never had any issues but i will double check tech sheets i guess i will find out the hard way in the future if any cars come back, but you are very true about the water trap. polyester and water are not a good combination.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 2 2008, 11:08 AM~9586993
> *i don't understand how this shit is any different than high build primer.......
> i mean if its coming out of the same gun with the same tip...... wtf? does it expand once it shot or something :dunno:
> *



I guess its all in the consistency being a thicker primer altogether, like some people already mentioned its like spraying liquid bondo.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 1 2008, 12:08 PM~9579798
> *ive used the evercoat slick sand and it does work well,but it can be hard to work with, i had to reduce it alot more than recomend it to get it to spray right, i also recomend haveing them shake it really good right before you use it as it will seperate
> *


If you do use that Slick sand stuff be prepaired to feel like you dipped your head into a can of Fiberglass Resin.


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

I use EVERCOAT polyester primer all the time, never had any problems and I use a 1.4 SATA tip. Now where I am from it gets hotter than hell so if you are in hot weather you must reduce the primer with ACCETONE by 10% or a bit more if needed. This will let the primer flow and it will last in your gun for a while before gumming up. Now if the temp. is cool then accetone is not needed. Block the ride twice with 3 coats in each primering and the son of a gun will be straighter than factory!!!!!!! Do Not use finger nail polish remover (accetone) as it contains an oil substance that will create fish eyes like a mother, I speak from experience.... Hope this helps out. Peace............... :biggrin: .........................  ..............................................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

TreyImpala is dead on about the Evercoat line......


I had to reduce mine with Acetone as well when I primered my car..... I had to use it over Bare metal because its basically a spray on Bondo ........

YOu can reduce it further in order for it to spray nicely out of your gun - No matter what tip size................


You dont need no damn Needle bigger than 1.7 ........ If you use something above that - You need to go back & do more body work because it sounds like your trying to cover up a Hail storm with primer !!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 3 2008, 05:29 AM~9595230
> *If you do use that Slick sand stuff be prepaired to feel like you dipped your head into a can of Fiberglass Resin.
> *



Your damn skippy onthat one ....................... You get sick - even if you have a new respirator on............


It eats at your eyeballs & Dries out your skin.............


HORRIBLE BORRIBLE STUFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thsi aint your ordinary high build 2K primer...................... I would rather 2K all day but,,, Sometimes you have to go against what you prefer to do............


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jan 3 2008, 06:47 PM~9599344
> *I use EVERCOAT polyester primer all the time, never had any problems and I use a 1.4 SATA tip. Now where I am from it gets hotter than hell so if you are in hot weather you must reduce the primer with ACCETONE by 10% or a bit more if needed. This will let the primer flow and it will last in your gun for a while before gumming up. Now if the temp. is cool then accetone is not needed. Block the ride twice with 3 coats in each primering and the son of a gun will be straighter than factory!!!!!!! Do Not use finger nail polish remover (accetone)  as it contains an oil substance that will create fish eyes like a mother, I speak from experience.... Hope this helps out. Peace............... :biggrin: .........................  ..............................................
> *


good shit.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 31 2007, 11:46 PM~9578267
> *ive never used the shit, but you will probably need a tip of atleast 1.8 or bigger. i can shoot high build 2k thru my 1.8 but if that shit is as thick as they make it sound, you might need even bigger than that :dunno:
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 31 2007, 11:46 PM~9578267
> *ive never used the shit, but you will probably need a tip of atleast 1.8 or bigger. i can shoot high build 2k thru my 1.8 but if that shit is as thick as they make it sound, you might need even bigger than that :dunno:
> *


 :no: you need a 4.0 tip,anything smaller than a 2.0 and your asking for it.The best polyester spray i ever used was upol resurface.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 3 2008, 10:01 PM~9601803
> *TreyImpala is dead on about the Evercoat line......
> I had to reduce mine with Acetone as well when I primered my car..... I had to use it over Bare metal because its basically a spray on Bondo ........
> 
> ...


reduceing your polyester sucks if you going to do that you might as well just stick to some high build primer


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 4 2008, 06:01 AM~9601803
> *TreyImpala is dead on about the Evercoat line......
> I had to reduce mine with Acetone as well when I primered my car..... I had to use it over Bare metal because its basically a spray on Bondo ........
> 
> ...




watch it here.........THE TRUTH IS THIS STUFF IS THICK 


sure a 1.4 will work but if you want the build use at least a 2.2 


AND DO NOT REDUCE if you guys want this shit to build do not reduce.......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 7 2008, 10:10 AM~9629798
> *watch it here.........THE TRUTH IS THIS STUFF IS THICK
> sure a 1.4 will work but if you want the build use at least a 2.2
> AND DO NOT REDUCE  if you guys want this shit to build do not reduce.......
> *


exactly,my point reducing it does no good.But you really need a gun that is designed for it,hence the 4.0 tip to get its full potential.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 7 2008, 12:13 PM~9629822
> *exactly,my point reducing it does no good.But you really need a gun that is designed for it,hence the 4.0 tip to get its full potential.
> *



Yup yup.....we don't reduce it and we use the evercoat. We call the gun that we spray it with the "water Hose"....cuz even with it non reduce it sprays out nice. (not sure the tip size). Thus far we have only done each car one time (2-3 coats). The way we do it is that we think the body work is already done before hand....and then the poly definitely finishes the job off. On future jobs we plan on doing some cars twice....to double-triple make sure they are straight.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 7 2008, 12:25 PM~9630677
> *Yup yup.....we don't reduce it and we use the evercoat.  We call the gun that we spray it with the "water Hose"....cuz even with it non reduce it sprays out nice. (not sure the tip size). Thus far we have only done each car one time (2-3 coats).  The way we do it is that we think the body work is already done before hand....and then the poly definitely finishes the job off.  On future jobs we plan on doing some cars twice....to double-triple make sure they are straight.
> *


thats how i do it,i finish off all my body work just like i would normally do but instead of using a high build primer i use the polyester intead.I guess the guys that reduce it also strain it to.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 7 2008, 06:17 PM~9632322
> *thats how i do it,i finish off all my body work just like i would normally do but instead of using a high build primer i use the polyester intead.I guess the guys that reduce it also strain it to.
> *


hahaha!

There ain't no straining that shit! It would sit in the strainer until it hardened. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 7 2008, 10:10 AM~9629798
> *watch it here.........THE TRUTH IS THIS STUFF IS THICK
> sure a 1.4 will work but if you want the build use at least a 2.2
> AND DO NOT REDUCE  if you guys want this shit to build do not reduce.......
> *




Shit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, You can get the build with extra coats , 



All this extra BS gets people confused .............. Now ,,, I ( Street Sweepaz ) have been on here for a long time now & never gave anyone a pile of shit advise to go on .............................

I dont know any fuckin Gun out there that can be able to spray Slick sand right out the can - ( Maybe a Shootz gun for spraying on Bedliner ) 


* You need a fuckin pry bar to even stir it up ............. To be as honest as possible about it -- You cant stir it up at all .......................... 

You need to get your hands in the mix & grab the clay at the bottom of the can & mix it by squeezing the shit until it dissoves with Acetone.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

** This shit is so thick out of the can that you can buy small paint roller kits for it ......................




There is NO WAY that Big Pimpin has a gun that sprays this shit out of the can !!!!!!! Fuck No ......................... It hardly pours out the can itself 




This is why rookies on here get things all fucked up & ask the same shit over & over & over ..........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

If you guys are spraying 3 coats of primer with a 4.0 gun -- You got WAAAAAAYYYYYY TOO MUCH BUILD UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I cant even Imagine the Mil thickness.............................................. 1/8'' or so !!!!!!!!?????????


Your paint is prone to chip off in huge chunks at the edges ......................



& yes the Mr BIG C - You can strain it after you reduce it ...... Afterall if you were a painter or body person - You would know that there is multiple strainers to choose from..................... 




*** People pay attention here : BS like this needs to be recognized & dismissed................. 

All your rookies out there need to really do your research on here & see who is real & who is a fake Mofo that just read what someone else said in another topic & relayed the message......................


Any rookies/Nooby's in the game - If you want to know something ,,, PM me or my other name "Street Sweepaz" & I will set you straight ..... I will never give you advise that i dont know about or that I have not experienced personally..................


Have a Nice day .


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 8 2008, 01:23 AM~9637507
> *If you guys are spraying 3 coats of primer with a 4.0 gun -- You got WAAAAAAYYYYYY TOO MUCH BUILD UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cant even Imagine the Mil thickness.............................................. 1/8'' or so !!!!!!!!?????????
> ...


I never told anyone to spray 3 coats out of a 4.0,but im going to call bullshit when you say you cant spray it right out the can,thats why they make a spray gun made for the shit and if your reducing it enough to spray out of a primer gun you obvious dont know what the hell your doing.I have been spraying and dealing with polyester sprays for a little over 10 years and from the way you talk your a little misformed on how to use the product.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 7 2008, 11:10 AM~9629798
> *watch it here.........THE TRUTH IS THIS STUFF IS THICK
> sure a 1.4 will work but if you want the build use at least a 2.2
> AND DO NOT REDUCE  if you guys want this shit to build do not reduce.......
> *


x2,I spray the Omni line polyester now and then,2.2 tip works fine,and i've never reduced. :dunno:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 8 2008, 12:08 AM~9637461
> *Shit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, You can get the build with extra coats ,
> All this extra BS gets people confused .............. Now ,,, I ( Street Sweepaz ) have been on here for a long time now & never gave anyone a pile of shit advise to go on .............................
> 
> ...


pcl polyprime is thicker that slick sand 
a 2.5 sata will shoot the slick sand without thinning it


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 8 2008, 03:08 AM~9637461
> *
> There is NO WAY that Big Pimpin has a gun that sprays this shit out of the can !!!!!!! Fuck No ......................... It hardly pours out the can itself
> This is why rookies on here get things all fucked up & ask the same shit over & over & over ..........
> *



Yes....there is a way. And the last batch of poly I sprayed was a can that was sitting for about a year...non stirred. It took me about a half hour to get it completely liquified again because it had setttle at the bottom like a big lump of clay. I took a paint stick and kept breaking up the lump and stirring.

Big enough tip....it can be done and thats how we do it. There is not reason for me to lie about it. :ugh: 

Its rookies like you that don't believe legit advice like mine because you don't have the skills or the know how. Good luck!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 8 2008, 03:05 PM~9640099
> *Yes....there is a way.  And the last batch of poly I sprayed was a can that was sitting for about a year...non stirred.  It took me about a half hour to get it completely liquified again because it had setttle at the bottom like a big lump of clay.  I took a paint stick and kept breaking up the lump and stirring.
> 
> Big enough tip....it can be done and thats how we do it.  There is not reason for me to lie about it.  :ugh:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

http://www.sata.com/Produkte/produkt.jsp?i...3-11&menu=05,05


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Granted that is not the gun I have for it right now, the gun big pimping is talking about. The sata I have right is old as fuck but it's sprayed out many poly jobs. Actually if you have the needle pulling all the back you better run with it cuz you're gonna run.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I know it's fuzzy but that's the gun in my hand and yes I have a mask, just taking a pic.


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 7 2008, 10:13 AM~9629822
> *exactly,my point reducing it does no good.But you really need a gun that is designed for it,hence the 4.0 tip to get its full potential.
> *


i agree, why buy it just to turn around and thin it. might as well stick with k200 or other urethane primers. i use pcl polyester primer. thick as shit and not the greatest sanding primer but it can cover with two coats. i spray it with a sharps 2.3 primer gun. i don't know what model it is but its a black gun. one guy told me it was a gel-coat gun, who knows but it works. anything smaller seemed like i was choking it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socal_@Jan 8 2008, 05:16 PM~9641025
> *i agree, why buy it just to turn around and thin it. might as well stick with k200 or other urethane primers. i use pcl polyester primer. thick as shit and not the greatest sanding primer but it can cover with two coats. i spray it with a sharps 2.3 primer gun. i don't know what model it is but its a black gun. one guy told me it was a gel-coat gun, who knows but it works. anything smaller seemed like i was choking it.
> *


Exactly!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

the gun on the left is a regular primer gun the gun on the right is a polyester primer gun see the diffrence.I know the pic is big but i wanted the diffrence to be obvious.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 9 2008, 03:31 AM~9643138
> *the gun on the left is a regular primer gun the gun on the right is a polyester primer gun see the diffrence.I know the pic is big but i wanted the diffrence to be obvious.
> 
> 
> ...





pictures say a THOUSAND words...........


now blueberry do you believe him???? or do you still want people to pm you so you can set us straight on our bullshit advice??.........


why the big pissing match on here all of a sudden?? did someone run away with your girl???


it's shit like this that turns paint and body into off topic.......i mean i don't mind a bit of mixed opinions but calling someone out and saying they are wrong is just uncalled for......damn sometimes i wish i could be a mod (if i had time i would)

i would clean up alot of this negative bullshit........but then again there wouldn't be many posts in here :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 8 2008, 01:05 PM~9640099
> *Yes....there is a way.  And the last batch of poly I sprayed was a can that was sitting for about a year...non stirred.  It took me about a half hour to get it completely liquified again because it had setttle at the bottom like a big lump of clay.  I took a paint stick and kept breaking up the lump and stirring.
> 
> Big enough tip....it can be done and thats how we do it.  There is not reason for me to lie about it.  :ugh:
> ...




You & mr Big C aint going to hurt my feelings by talking shit - Im not the one trying to fool the average joe .....................

There is NO fucking way that You spray Slick sand right out of the can ....... I have been thru many cans of that shit when it was clay at the bottom ............ You have to pour a quart out of the can just to get your hand in there to mix it up....................

I have not seen you painting many things on here at all.... Maybe Big Doe ..... Like i said - You can research my other name STREET SWEEPAZ & see what I have done...............





SwitchCraft --- Fuck a picture ,,,, You aint been doing shit for that long .. I remember you from awhile back .......................... What does a fuckin picture prove - Nothing......... It proves that this dude has a 4.0 primer gun......... YIPPY SKIPPY !!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE HAVE A LAYITLOW PARTY !!!!!! YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I called people out because they are full of shit - i have done it before & i will do it again..................... Now your riding someones nuts because they put up a pic .....??????? ( You usually aint known for doing that so , Step back & keep yourself out of that catagory.................. ) 

I know your somewhere close to me in Wi or Michigan or some shit --- Come see me & I will Prove to you that what your backing up is Nonsense............. 



* Anyone saying that "Why but it to turn around & reduce it", is flat out fuckin stupid !!!!!!!!!! 

Why do we REDUCE our paint ???? 

Why do some people add reducer to clear ?????

Why do you add a splash of reducer her or there when you feel like you need it -- To get getter spraying consistancy , So it lays out better , Flatter , Smoother , Atomizes better , ECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love this shit - I can sit & argue with numbskulls all day long.........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 9 2008, 09:38 AM~9647545
> * did someone run away with your girl???
> 
> 
> ...




No,, Its stupid fuckin replies like that that make these threads a bitch to read.........



Bring your ass to off topic with that lame ass kid shit................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

check your pm's


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I made asimple reply for those who dont HAVE a 4.0 gun , this or that -- Were talking about real people trying to get by with what they can .....


I stated that You can easily spray A certain type of primer with a 1.7 gun by reducing it - Like it is suggested on the can.............

Sure , You will have to spray more coats to achieve the build of a larger tip gun but,,, You get the point................................



* I see a pic of someone primering without a mask -- How can anyone take that seriously ...... Poly is so damn harsh smelling & Its so toxic that -- Even with a mask - His exposed skin would soak up the chemicals........................ 

That wasnt for a pic for kicks - That was actual work being done & its a bad example in reality for the rookies Who attempt to do the same shit because they think its ok....................... 

** You guys can sit on here all you want & attempt to rip on me .....Its too bad that I been around here for awhile & I know about what i speak on ............................... I never speak on Bullshit that I have not dealt with personally........


Have a Swell day............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

haha i KNOW z-chrome will kill you if you don't wear a mask.......just being in the room is bad enough :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 9 2008, 10:03 AM~9647720
> *You & mr Big C aint going to hurt my feelings by talking shit - Im not the one trying to fool the average joe .....................
> 
> There is NO fucking way that You spray Slick sand right out of the can ....... I have been thru many cans of that shit when it was clay at the bottom ............ You have to pour a quart out of the can just to get your hand in there to mix it up....................
> ...


Im not trying to hurt your fellings i am trying to enlighten you on the subject cause its apparent you dont know what the hell your talking about,yes you have to stir the hell out of it before you use it just like any other primer or it will be clumpy and unless your using a minow strainer to strain it with theres no way in the hell your straining it.My question is why reduce it?If your going to reduce it enough to spray it out of a regular primer gun then as i said before your defeating your purpose.You do long block it back down right?Or do you just try and water sand it and paint over it like regular primer?Either way you need to consult a paint rep on some more advanced directions on how to properly use the products your trying to spray.If you would like next time youre in the valdosta ga area let me know i will personally show you the right way to use polyester spray fillers.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


I can't even respond yet I'm too busy laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He compared reducing clear to reducing poly coat!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

just shake the piss out of it on a paint shaker then stir it


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Not trying to be a dick blueberry but i have seen some of your work and im not to impressed.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Big pimpin ,,, You get the concept..............................


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ Umm Ok ...............................


Im only Impressed by Rob Vanderslice , Doc , Levi , Candyman & Others of that nature so ,,, I guess Our feelings are somewhat Mutual .............


Im not even impressed with myself - Thats why i just keep on finding ways to perfect my skills..........................................


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 PM~9648130
> *^^ Umm Ok ...............................
> Im only Impressed by Rob Vanderslice , Doc , Levi , Candyman & Others of that nature so ,,, I guess Our feelings are somewhat Mutual .............
> Im not even impressed with myself - Thats why i just keep on finding ways to perfect my skills..........................................
> *


Well then you better start listen to some people on the board such as switchcraft, Big C and myself! :cheesy: (ps...I think I suck at painting too).


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 9 2008, 10:51 AM~9648130
> *^^ Umm Ok ...............................
> Im only Impressed by Rob Vanderslice , Doc , Levi , Candyman & Others of that nature so ,,, I guess Our feelings are somewhat Mutual .............
> Im not even impressed with myself - Thats why i just keep on finding ways to perfect my skills..........................................
> *


Thats cool man im not trying to be an ass just trying to share my knowledge.Trust me i had to learn from somebody also.Nobody is born with the ability to know it all,we all learn something all the time weather its from books,tv or other people.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Listen to Big Pimpin ???

Why would I need to do that ???? I have been around here As long or if not longer than you .................... 

No further bitching ,, Do your homework On me & then see if Im one of these other posers on here talking that paint game & never walking it ..........

I think I have enought pics up on here to back myself up....... So , feel free to do a search ....

Blueberry & Street Sweepaz = Same person here..........






Big C - I have not seen any work that you have done....... Please do so ,,, so I can critique your work as well..............


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 9 2008, 11:10 AM~9648289
> *Why would I need to do that ???? I have been around here As long or if not longer than you ....................
> 
> No further bitching ,, Do your homework On me & then see if Im one of these other posers on here talking that paint game & never walking it ..........
> ...


here you go


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

this is my latest just wraped it up a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 9 2008, 12:39 PM~9647985
> ** I see a pic of someone primering without a mask -- How can anyone take that seriously ...... Poly is so damn harsh smelling & Its so toxic that -- Even with a mask - His exposed skin would soak up the chemicals........................
> 
> That wasnt for a pic for kicks - That was actual work being done & its a bad example in reality for the rookies Who attempt to do the same shit because they think its ok.......................
> *


Damn was you there and I didn't know. Caught in another lie oh well.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 9 2008, 09:03 AM~9647720
> *You & mr Big C aint going to hurt my feelings by talking shit - Im not the one trying to fool the average joe .....................
> 
> There is NO fucking way that You spray Slick sand right out of the can ....... I have been thru many cans of that shit when it was clay at the bottom ............ You have to pour a quart out of the can just to get your hand in there to mix it up....................
> ...


WTF???? you stick your hand in there??? have you ever heard of a paint shaker??? they work REALLY well for this shit, and i can GUARANTEE yo can spray slicksand stright outta the gun without reducing it!!!!

hell most 2k primers will turn to clay at the bottom, in fact most come like that off the shelf, throw them on the shaker for about 5 mins, and your good to go!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

PS, i'm no poser i paint for a living mon fri, 8-5, flat rate, averaging 250 hrs a month, thank you come again!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 9 2008, 11:46 AM~9648071
> *Not trying to be a dick blueberry but i have seen some of your work and im not to impressed.
> *


Let's see some pix..........


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 9 2008, 06:01 PM~9652411
> *WTF???? you stick your hand in there??? have you ever heard of a paint shaker??? they work REALLY well for this shit, and i can GUARANTEE yo can spray slicksand stright outta the gun without reducing it!!!!
> 
> hell most 2k primers will turn to clay at the bottom, in fact most come like that off the shelf, throw them on the shaker for about 5 mins, and your good to go!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 
you can even throw your bodyfiller in the shaker


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

All this fighting over really stinky primer.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 9 2008, 07:01 PM~9652411
> *WTF???? you stick your hand in there??? have you ever heard of a paint shaker??? they work REALLY well for this shit, and i can GUARANTEE yo can spray slicksand stright outta the gun without reducing it!!!!
> 
> hell most 2k primers will turn to clay at the bottom, in fact most come like that off the shelf, throw them on the shaker for about 5 mins, and your good to go!!!
> *




If you ever delt with the stuff - you would know what I am talking about ............ Not even a "Shaker" does the job.................. ( 100% Effectively )
- You still need to get in there & Mix up the Silt .................. 

& yes ,, I had one of those as well When i was In my shop


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 9 2008, 01:49 PM~9649619
> *Damn was you there and I didn't know.  Caught in another lie oh well.
> *



You get the point - Still a bad example ...........



You dont realize that These Noobys on here see that shit & they go out & do the same shit......Now,,,, They are gonna head out - get Poly Primer that is toxic as hell ( Im gettig a headache thinking baout it ) & they will go spray down something in it ... Well, try to ,,, Until they realize that hey ,, BoB-t was right - you need to reduce it some......

& then they are gonna go do that & they will send themselves to the fuckin hospital because they aint got a respirator on ........ Besides the Fumes ( Same shit as laying Fiberglass resin ) ,,, The shit hardens up in your lungs & the damages are never reversed..........................

All you who want to sit around here & circle jerk should go do it in off topic -- Leave only the real info on this shit ........... Your gonna kill someone 


I dont want to hear anyone bitch & complain about me ruining a topic .......... I did not ,, I cam on here with some real ass information & a couple of knowitalls decided to fuck around .............. Well,, i know too much & have used the shit too much ..............


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I've been using polyester for about 9 years and never once felt that I had to reduce. Your info is an opinion not a hard fact. If you have a proper gun it will come with a slight orange peel.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i am by no means a painter but I have polyed a few things myself and helped Justin(Royalty) and Dan(Big Pimpin) Poly a bunch of other shit plus my own car and we have never reduced it. Actually I drilled out a piece of shit $40 gun to spray poly and it worked, just not very well. lol

And if someone is dumb enough to just stand around and breath poly in a closed enviroment thats there own fault.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Also Royalty is now my brother-in-law

just thought id put that out there

hahahahahaha


your related to me now !!!! hahaahaha


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 10 2008, 11:13 AM~9658144
> *Also Royalty is now my brother-in-law
> 
> just thought id put that out there
> ...


Did you marry his sister :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

He wishes! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

common law

he's just shackin up with her


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

ahhh shit not the shackin up,man i never heard some say shackin up till i moved to ga lol..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm gonna go spray some Poly coat tonight naked with no respirator! Its gonna be awesome.....but I'm still not going to reduce it!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hold the fuck on there mr pimpin,you better not to forget to grab the minow net and strain that shit before you do it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

goddamn this topic blew up. Im going to have to re read it all very carefully. Its the newbie in me :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 10 2008, 07:33 AM~9656915
> *If you ever delt with the stuff - you would know what I am talking about ............ Not even a "Shaker" does the job.................. ( 100% Effectively )
> - You still need to get in there & Mix up the Silt ..................
> 
> ...


so do you think i have never used it before?? come on man, i have used it, and i know wtf i'm talking about i'm not speaking out of my ass for fuck sakes!!!!, i'm not calling you a hack or nothing just telling you what i KNOW, i have sprayed EVERCOAT SLICKSAND, unreduced out of a 2.2 tip. maybe you had a bad batch that 1 time you used it, cause your making it all to obvious you have had little to no experience with it yourself, unless the rest of us are ALL bullshitting.

for the record i hate that shit, way too much build and its for hack bodyman that dont know how to finish the job, i prefer skim coating the entire panel/car with putty and longboarding it off, then a couple primer/block/primer/block and its good as it gets!


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2008, 08:59 PM~9663424
> *goddamn this topic blew up. Im going to have to re read it all very carefully. Its the newbie in me *


lol....yep....i'll be disappointed when this thread dies

and i've still got a can of quiksand and still waitin to find out what's used to reduce the stuff....that is if i want to...need to and or for any other reason


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if you guys are getting different thicknesses of materials.
I know I've gotten body fillers and putties where some have been
much thicker than the one I got before, and it was the same one
of the same brand, it's like that one was on the shelf for the last 10 yrs.
So maybe that's what happened here?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 10 2008, 09:53 PM~9664043
> *so do you think i have never used it before?? come on man, i have used it, and i know wtf i'm talking about i'm not speaking out of my ass for fuck sakes!!!!, i'm not calling you a hack or nothing just telling you what i KNOW, i have sprayed EVERCOAT SLICKSAND, unreduced out of a 2.2 tip. maybe you had a bad batch that 1 time you used it, cause your making it all to obvious you have had little to no experience with it yourself, unless the rest of us are ALL bullshitting.
> 
> for the record i hate that shit, way too much build and its for hack bodyman that dont know how to finish the job, i prefer skim coating the entire panel/car with putty and longboarding it off, then a couple primer/block/primer/block and its good as it gets!
> *


Im thinking he had a bad batch alsne thing i dont understand though is if he had a shaker and a mixing machine why the hell was he still trying to stir it by hand??Then what gets me is hes on here telling people that we dont know what the hell were talking about.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by esty_@Jan 11 2008, 12:07 AM~9665365
> *lol....yep....i'll be disappointed when this thread dies
> 
> and i've still got a can of quiksand and still waitin to find out what's used to reduce the stuff....that is if i want to...need to and or for any other reason
> *


You mean sliksand?Bro you dont reduce this shit,trust me if you do your taking away the whole purpose of the product.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2008, 07:54 AM~9666207
> *Im thinking he had a bad batch alsne thing i dont understand though is if he had a shaker and a mixing machine why the hell was he still trying to stir it by hand??Then what gets me is hes on here telling people that we dont know what the hell were talking about.
> *


I know the Omni line used to harden in the can w/o catalyst,but I always brought it back and got a new one,I suspect that may be the case.I haven't used the stuff in years though,got a near full can sitting here somewhere.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 10 2008, 10:53 PM~9664043
> *so do you think i have never used it before?? come on man, i have used it, and i for the record i hate that shit, way too much build and its for hack bodyman that dont know how to finish the job, i prefer skim coating the entire panel/car with putty and longboarding it off, then a couple primer/block/primer/block and its good as it gets!
> *


In my case its not a matter of using it because I am lazy, I did my 62 rag via primer / block / primer / block, I had heard good things about the slicksand poly cutting your time down so thats the main reason I wanted to try it out on the 61. 
The two things I am getting here is people saying to reduce and not reduce. Also prior to using it I should have the paint shop put it on the shaker for me. Also tip size, the 2.0 thru a 2.2? 
Im just trying to get enough info I can prior to trying it out. I am new at this so I respect some of you guys who have been putting it down for a while to help me learn a thing or two. Thanks for the input.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 03:10 PM~9669708
> *In my case its not a matter of using it because I am lazy, I did my 62 rag via primer / block / primer / block, I had heard good things about the slicksand poly cutting your time down so thats the main reason I wanted to try it out on the 61.
> The two things I am getting here is people saying to reduce and not reduce. Also prior to using it I should have the paint shop put it on the shaker for me. Also tip size, the 2.0 thru a 2.2?
> Im just trying to get enough info I can prior to trying it out. I am new at this so I respect some of you guys who have been putting it down for a while to help me learn a thing or two. Thanks for the input.
> *


Skim heres the deal, no you do not need to reduce it,although depending on hot it is when you mix your catlyst in it will depend on how fast it starts to set up.If you deal with a good paint shop they should shake it anyway even if you dont ask them to,but yes i would have them shake it(you also need to stir the shit out of it before you get ready to spray some).As far as tips i use a 4.0 but that gun was given to me by a basf rep to use just for that shit,the bigger the more flow your going to have so its obviuos the 2.2 would be better.If your going to buy a gun ask your paint shop the options on poly spray guns,they should carry some designed specifecly for using with polyesters sprays,this shit is no more than liqued glaze.If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

on page 3 theres pics that show the difference between a regular primer gun and a polyester primer gun.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 05:10 PM~9669708
> *I had heard good things about the slicksand poly cutting your time down so thats the main reason I wanted to try it out on the 61.
> *


That's why I use it I'd rather poly it once than have to reprime a couple of times. I also skim the whole panel and use this shit and it turns out straight with a little less time involved. This is just my personal preference. There is one thing we all can agree on is, this shit is nasty! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Also Skim spray without a mask because of the picture I posted posing, because I'm a poser. And spray it naked cuz that's what Dan does.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2008, 05:01 PM~9670084
> *If you deal with a good paint shop they should shake it anyway even if you dont ask them to,but yes i would have them shake it(you also need to stir the shit out of it before you get ready to spray some)
> *



I had to order the gallon online because no paint suply places locally carried it in stock plus it was cheaper on line.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 11 2008, 05:29 PM~9670786
> *Also Skim spray without a mask because of the picture I posted posing, because I'm a poser.  And spray it naked cuz that's what Dan does.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2008, 06:56 AM~9666216
> *You mean sliksand?Bro you dont reduce this shit,trust me if you do your taking away the whole purpose of the product.
> *


i mean mar-hyde *quiksand*









Mar-Hyde QuikSand 2K Polyester Primer Surfacer


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you better have a pretty stout compressor to push that shit out, i've never used it but i know my compressor lags a little bit when im shooting some thick ass 2k, and this shit is much more thick from what i've gathered in here.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esty_@Jan 11 2008, 07:37 PM~9671307
> *i mean mar-hyde quiksand
> 
> 
> ...


this is what I ordered


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

skim when you get it it should come with 4 tubes of catlyst


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

good luck with it skim, like i said i prefer skimming blocking priming blocking multiple times rather than using the poly, i just have one thing i beg you to make sure of please have super clean moisture free air to spray it, if you have a shitty compressor with little to no filtration you will have future bubbling problems, you do not want that to happen. polyester and water do not mix whatsoever, eurathane 2k primers can handle small amounts of moisture in lines, poly cannot. I say this because i have seen multiple resto jobs start rusting form underneath, and they had used poly primer (slicksand) directly over bare metal, cause thats what they want you to do, they obviously had moisture issues.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Slick sand being blocked down. Remember it will leave a large orange peel pattern to it, don't worry it doesn't matter because if you put 2-3 coats on (depend on how well the gun you have sprays it) you will easily block out the orange peel with 150 grit.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I usually use ppg K36 to block, works nice, but it is expensive as hell, and usually have to do a few coats, so last job I did I tried finding slicksand, but no one carried it locally, so I picked up some featherfill g2 from evercoat. Other than being thick as hell it worked pretty good, I just used a qt way quicker than expected. It can go on over properly prep'd paint also.


Does anyone know what the difference between the feather fill and slicksand are?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 12 2008, 10:37 AM~9675104
> *I usually use ppg K36 to block, works nice, but it is expensive as hell, and usually have to do a few coats, so last job I did I tried finding slicksand, but no one carried it locally, so I picked up some featherfill g2 from evercoat. Other than being thick as hell it worked pretty good, I just used a qt way quicker than expected. It can go on over properly prep'd paint also.
> Does anyone know what the difference between the feather fill and slicksand are?
> *


K36 is decent,and u can tint it,but I'll tell you ppg shop-line 2k primer is a third of the price($75 a kit here for a gallon)sands easier with less clogging,I've had great results with it.


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

i really haven't kept up with this topic for a certain reason but i know with pcl polyester primer, it has a shelf life of 6 months. the first time i got some it was like filler. i took it back and got a new one. if it sits for a long time it will get as thick to the point where you feel like you either through it away or squish it with your hand. i prefer to use a aluminum stick and scoop a chunk up and stir it in the liquid till it brakes down and keep doing it till its all consistent. i do strain it i just use the free ones the paint shop gives you. it doesn't just flow right through it but it does go through and i always get a little piece of junk caught in the strainer.
i my self prefer to do all my body work till its tits and rather then skim coat the hole panel and block it i just load it up with primer, two to three coats. rub on a guide coat and longboard it. now this is how i do it. take what you want out of it for reference or just through it all in the trash either way its not worth fighting over. i also agree, where a face mask at all times. my friend who taught me had to retire early cause his lungs gave out, only fifty years old. if you want a buzz smoke some weed or drink a beer.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 12 2008, 10:44 AM~9675129
> *K36 is decent,and u can tint it,but I'll tell you ppg shop-line 2k primer is a third of the price($75 a kit here for a gallon)sands easier with less clogging,I've had great results with it.
> *


what line? I used omni 2k once and I didnt like how it loaded the pad right away. Im always open to try new shit


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 12 2008, 08:07 PM~9677917
> *what line? I used omni 2k once and I didnt like how it loaded the pad right away. Im always open to try new shit
> *


IT's called PPG shop-line 2k primer,I know what u mean about the Omni,it's crap,but this stuff has worked well for me.I don't know the part # off hand I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 12 2008, 08:27 PM~9678359
> *IT's called PPG shop-line 2k primer,I know what u mean about the Omni,it's crap,but this stuff has worked well for me.I don't know the part # off hand I'll look tomorrow.
> *


Ive used the shop line primer,it runs about the same around here also about 75 a kit.Always seemed to work great for me on my personal cars though i use southernpoly primers.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 12 2008, 09:27 PM~9678359
> *IT's called PPG shop-line 2k primer,I know what u mean about the Omni,it's crap,but this stuff has worked well for me.I don't know the part # off hand I'll look tomorrow.
> *


hmmmm, Imma have to check into that


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i don't know what slicksand recommends but the stuff i usually spray says you can't put it over bare metal........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what is the cure time or how long should I wait before blocking? I talked to a couple people that mentioned it will need to sit so it can shrink and one guy said to let it sit for about two weeks :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Of course the longer time allowed to cure the better for anything. But it says sandable in like 4 hours. I usually start blocking in a day or two and have not had any problem with skrinkage.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 14 2008, 12:49 PM~9690824
> *Of course the longer time allowed to cure the better for anything.  But it says sandable in like 4 hours.  I usually start blocking in a day or two and have not had any problem with skrinkage.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 12 2008, 09:37 AM~9675104
> *I usually use ppg K36 to block, works nice, but it is expensive as hell, and usually have to do a few coats, so last job I did I tried finding slicksand, but no one carried it locally, so I picked up some featherfill g2 from evercoat. Other than being thick as hell it worked pretty good, I just used a qt way quicker than expected. It can go on over properly prep'd paint also.
> Does anyone know what the difference between the feather fill and slicksand are?
> *



I was told by the rep up here that The G2 is based on the same principle as Slick sand only more user friendly........................

I Bought out our reps stock of slick sand for cheap & they replaced it all with G2 so,,,,,, Go figure.....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 12 2008, 07:07 PM~9677917
> *what line? I used omni 2k once and I didnt like how it loaded the pad right away. Im always open to try new shit
> *



Thats why I usually Wetsand my primer work out ........... 


I Usually cut the skin with 220 or 320 depending & switch to 400 to rid the scratches from before .................


I like to base over 400 ,, Its more like 500 grit after a few minutes anyhow,.



I also like to wait a few days , Block it out & then wait a few more days at a good temp ......... I have IR lights that I place on panels as well ........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2008, 06:54 AM~9666207
> *Im thinking he had a bad batch alsne thing i dont understand though is if he had a shaker and a mixing machine why the hell was he still trying to stir it by hand??Then what gets me is hes on here telling people that we dont know what the hell were talking about.
> *




Different times all together.................... When i had my shop - I had the shaker.... 

Prior to that I had to bring it in & it still didnt work..................


Im telling you that I disagree with Your points of view & you guys fire off like some school kids...................... I tell it like it is - Some cant handle it but, If I didnt - others would get the wrong impressions from those who dont take any of what i say into account...........................................




Well i got news for ya buddy -- My dad is bigger than yours & mine will beat yours up !!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: 




** For all of your information -- I have learned thats its just better to do better body work - so you Dont need to spray on body filler with a Bed liner gun..........................

Step up your game mayng


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 10 2008, 11:12 AM~9658133
> *i am by no means a painter but I have polyed a few things myself and helped Justin(Royalty) and Dan(Big Pimpin) Poly a bunch of other shit plus my own car and we have never reduced it.  Actually I drilled out a piece of shit $40 gun to spray poly and it worked, just not very well. lol
> 
> And if someone is dumb enough to just stand around and breath poly in a closed enviroment thats there own fault.
> *





:scrutinize:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 14 2008, 04:25 PM~9692637
> *:uh:
> *


I just got out of the pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 14 2008, 03:51 PM~9692854
> *Thats why I usually Wetsand my primer work out ...........
> I Usually cut the skin with 220 or 320 depending & switch to 400 to rid the scratches from before .................
> I like to base over 400 ,, Its more like 500 grit after a few minutes anyhow,.
> ...



yeah I like to wetsand with 400 also, prolly un nessecary, but I like to do it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sorry to keep asking so many damn questions but I was told that its too thick to use an HVLP gravity feed gun spraying this type of primer...?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 11:58 PM~9698121
> *sorry to keep asking so many damn questions but I was told that its too thick to use an HVLP gravity feed gun spraying this type of primer...?
> *


this is the gun i use to spray slicksand with.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9692955
> *Different times all together.................... When i had my shop - I had the shaker....
> 
> Prior to that I had to bring it in & it still didnt work..................
> ...


Well im be honest with you NOBODY in this topic should take account what you say b/c its just to obvious you dont know what your talking about.
:buttkick:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 15 2008, 09:48 AM~9699552
> *Well im be honest with you NOBODY in this topic should take account what you say b/c its just to obvious you dont know what your talking about.
> :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

SKIM i think some of us that posted on here need to agree to disagree.
we all do things differently i am positive we all adjust our guns differently. and care for them differently. some painters believe their paint reps. some just swear by the tech sheets. i have read on this thread people not reduce but then use 150? grit to sand it all off i reduce and use 320, dont both of those methods WASH? same difference?

http://www.evercoat.com/imgs/pis/SLICKSANDPIS.pdf 

web site for evercoat says it can be sprayed with 1.7 or up, it also says to sand with 320, and the site says all its fillers can be thinned 10% with PLASTIK HONEY. it also says you can thin with METAL GLAZE which i have never done. if you check out this link this guy takes it to a whole nutha level i just tried his technique and it works great............it is the same theory..

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_...~TID~74519~PN~1

"By mixing a batch of body filler and resin ( 5:1 ratio ) you create a thinned out mixture that you can paint onto the project. Add the appropriate hardener amounts for each of the resin and the body filler as normal
** TIP: this allows you to use this mixture to fill in dips and cracks without having you spread it on with a body filler knife."

So you see there are many different ways to skin a cat......all products have a purpose and some work better than others.

ANYONE can pull a trigger to a paint gun, I see it every day all day, but it is the skilled painter that can trouble shoot problems that arise while applying paint. and that SKIM usually comes with experience.
good luck to you and remember when in doubt read the tech sheet. all paint products can be found on the web.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 15 2008, 09:25 PM~9706479
> *
> 
> ANYONE can pull a trigger to a paint gun, I see it every day all day, but it is the skilled painter that can trouble shoot problems that arise while applying paint. and that SKIM usually comes with experience.
> ...


AMEN!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Not everyone can paint ............................ Thats a flat out lie





Some people simply cannot keep form no matter how long they have been trying ..... i know alot of other local guys who saythey can do exactly what i do & Its been years since they have caught up to what i was doing- 5 years ago..............................

It may be easy to go paint a car trailer or a farm tractor or some odd shit like that ....... 



I know alot of local shops that have been around for 50 years sometimes cant spray on a good dry pearl - Looks blotchy but,,,, They do nice work besides that .........

Candies & pearls require technique..........Its a learned skill that takes self discipline to get it right..............


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Big C , Big C ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, What to do ???????




You cant clown me , Your not going to shut me up ,,, You dont know as much as you say because when you type - You cant type over 1 paragraph..................

I will write a fuckin book every day , any day - Just to show others that Foolios like you should be reconsidered when giving advice.................................


I dont give a fuck about big Pimpin or his home skillets backing his ass up - Thats what happens when you sit around & Circle jerk too much........ 




TooDaLoo & Have a nice weekend..................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nobody said you can't thin it.......


but if you do you are reducing the products build properties which in a sense is a waste of material and time depending on how much build you need of course.....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 16 2008, 11:13 AM~9709613
> *Big C , Big C ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, What to do ???????
> You cant clown me , Your not going to shut me up ,,, You dont know as much as you say because when you type - You cant type over 1 paragraph..................
> 
> ...


You know what you have to be one of the dumbest fucks on this site.All im trying to do is give the man the proper info on how to use this shit keep in mind your the dumb fuck that has to pour a quart out the can just to stir it up!Your up in this motherfucker trying to give advice on how to run shit and you dont even know how this shit works.All im hearing out of your ass is a bunch of jibber jabber,you got to strain it,you have to reduce it,theres not a big enough tip to spray it unreduced,all you need is a 1.5 tip nothing bigger,im write a book,whoopty fucking doo just shut the fuck up while your ahead.I wasnt trying to clown you i was actually trying to help your ass too.It seems like you have something against me and big pimpin b/c we do the shit the right way.Just admitt to the world your wrong and apoligize for not bieng educated on how to spray slicksand and we will work toward helping you understand.Did i prove you wrong when you said there not a tip big enough to spray slicksand unreduced?Maybe me and big pimpin should write a book so you will understand foolio.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

TooDaLoo??? :dunno: :ugh: :loco:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 16 2008, 01:25 PM~9710649
> *You know what you have to be one of the dumbest fucks on this site.All im trying to do is give the man the proper info on how to use this shit keep in mind your the dumb fuck that has to pour a quart out the can just to stir it up!Your up in this motherfucker trying to give advice on how to run shit and you dont even know how this shit works.All im hearing out of your ass is a bunch of jibber jabber,you got to strain it,you have to reduce it,theres not a big enough tip to spray it unreduced,all you need is a 1.5 tip nothing bigger,im write a book,whoopty fucking doo just shut the fuck up while your ahead.I wasnt trying to clown you i was actually trying to help your ass too.It seems like you have something against me and big pimpin b/c we do the shit the right way.Just admitt to the world your wrong and apoligize for not bieng educated on how to spray slicksand and we will work toward helping you understand.Did i prove you wrong when you said there not a tip big enough to spray slicksand unreduced?Maybe me and big pimpin should write a book so you will understand foolio.
> *




HAHAHA ,,,, I must be irritating your panty line..... 



I must be Justin Timberlake or some shit Cause this foolio crying me a fuckin river............... 


:uh:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 16 2008, 01:03 PM~9709535
> *Not everyone can paint ............................ Thats a flat out lie
> Some people simply cannot keep form no matter how long they have been trying ..... i know alot of other local guys who saythey can do exactly what i do & Its been years since they have caught up to what i was doing- 5 years ago..............................
> 
> ...


said "anyone can pull the trigger on a paint gun" did not say or imply anything about PAINTING or being a painter...........the only thing i stated was it takes experience to become a skilled painter.
just because you have a paint gun in your hand that does not make you a painter.
you are right not everyone can paint. I cant paint for shit......and i say that because i am my own worse critic. I dont need to criticize others or their work i can do that to my own.

and the other guys are right they are just trying to help a noobie out without confusing him too badly. I have tried to give detailed advice before and have listened to a friend who said just tell them what you do dont try to explain it because it does not translate well on the internet.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This has been the most entertaining topic on LIL for me in a long while!!!! 


AuggieStyle, I saw you made a comment about blocking your poly with 320 grit versus what we do with 150. Just to give you some insight on how we do it we block the poly with 150 to take off more material and make it straighter with a long block. We will sand it back down sometimes even to where you will see some bare metal peaking through. Then we primer seal it to fill in the 150 scratches and wetsand that down with 400-600 grit to make it ready for color. Its an extra step but it makes a very nice finished product.

Look big C...I made a complete paragraph too....I hope I didn't have any run on sentences though.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

freshly sprayed...... out of a 2.2 siphon feed UNREDUCED UNSTRAINED..............


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.evercoat.com/productDetail.aspx?pID=171


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 17 2008, 12:56 PM~9719033
> *freshly sprayed...... out of a 2.2 siphon feed  UNREDUCED UNSTRAINED..............
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck your in trouble you diidnt strain it or reduce it :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 17 2008, 02:56 PM~9719033
> *freshly sprayed...... out of a 2.2 siphon feed  UNREDUCED UNSTRAINED..............
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a liar....there is NO WAY you could have done that!!!! :angry:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 16 2008, 10:31 PM~9715472
> *said "anyone can pull the trigger on a paint gun" did not say or imply anything about PAINTING or being a painter...........the only thing i stated was it takes experience to become a skilled painter.
> just because you have a paint gun in your hand that does not make you a painter.
> you are right not everyone can paint. I cant paint for shit......and i say that because i am my own worse critic. I dont need to criticize others or their work i can do that to my own.
> ...



I am sorry ,, I think I may have jumped the gun a little bit without reading the entire post you made..................

I tried to do the same , Gave some advise that works for me & I have a mob try to clown me for it ..........Well,,,, Its not working ....................

Your right ,,, Things do not translate well on here................ 



** Anyone trying to prove that you can do this or that by posting pics is a waste of time................... You cant prove shit with pics..... Who says your even using slick sand & how can you prove that you didnt reduce it some.......????????Not even a video will help you because you can simply edit .........



I know you guys just aint going out to buy some slicksand when you dont need it & Its becoming harder to find... Most places around here replaced it with the G2 featherfill.................


Unless Im standing right there & watch you pour it from the can & straight into your gun - Your not going to convince me any ............ We can leave it at that ......... 





Whoevers topic this is - Sorry to shit stirred up ...........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 17 2008, 11:44 AM~9718631
> *This has been the most entertaining topic on LIL for me in a long while!!!!
> AuggieStyle, I saw you made a comment about blocking your poly with 320 grit versus what we do with 150.  Just to give you some insight on how we do it we block the poly with 150 to take off more material and make it straighter with a long block.  We will sand it back down sometimes even to where you will see some bare metal peaking through.  Then we primer seal it to fill in the 150 scratches and wetsand that down with 400-600 grit to make it ready for color.  Its an extra step but it makes a very nice finished product.
> 
> ...




You wetsand your sealer........................................ Most sealers that I have used dont allow that feature...... They require a base right over them within a short time.............



I have let a sealer sit for too long & it was a Bitch to wetsand ,,, Took forever because it not only loaded up - It often rolled up in little chunks & prevented a good cut ...........


Now ,,,, You said you spray on ALL that primer straight out of the can &then you block it with 150 all the way back down ........?????? Thats an odd way of doing it 

150 grit??? Wtf 

Then you allow your sealer to fill in the 150 ????? WTF 


I doubt your sealer is filling all them sand scratches ...... Sealer helps but,,,, Not unless your spraying that with your Primer gun as well ........ I use a 1.5 for sealer 


* Thats a very interesting technique that I dont believe works all that well.............................. but,,,,


I would like a complete list of the exact tools you use & the materials to do the work that you do ......... I would like to try your combo out once.............


I have good guns & equipment so ,,, That wont be an excuse on my behalf...........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Here ya go ,,,,, A little bit of info from here..........

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/archive...p/t-125330.html






man-a-fre08-11-2006, 09:43 AM
Evercoat feather fill.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

flatheadhero08-11-2006, 09:55 AM
I use Evercoat Slicksand. Good stuff, Easy to spray using a 2.2 tip, *thinned 10% with acetone*. It does set up quickly, so you have to mix, spray, and clean your gun asap after final squirt. $55 a gallon




earl schieb08-11-2006, 09:27 AM
At the risk of sounding like an arrogant asshole........

There's no magic spray-on ANYTHING that's gonna substitute for good bodywork or diligent sanding and prep. 
If y'all have wavy panels---WORK 'em till they are straight! 
If you have pits/chips/scratches---sand or STRIP 'em to bare metal!
Piling thick primer is only adding to the total substrate thickness....which most likely leads to paint failure(unless you block most of it off) That in itself explains shiny paint hazing over, peeling, blistering, bubbling, and sand scratch swelling in many cases......
Why work hard only to have a shitty lookin' job in six months??

Besides, time is cheaper than materials---UNLESS you're doing this for a living....and most HAMBers are doing this as a passionate hobby, right?

Sometimes it's just easier to bite the bullet and do more....like going to bare metal .....or wiping that one extra coat of filler....or blocking the primer one more time....

30 years of this doesn't make me an expert, but I HAVE learned how to screw stuff up!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Im sure i can find some more


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 17 2008, 07:03 PM~9721928
> *Here ya go ,,,,, A little bit of info from here..........
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/archive...p/t-125330.html
> ...


your trying to hard to prove that your not wrong but i hate to tell you your methods of applying poly coat are still wrong.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Im not trying hard at all ... A simple search took me a few seconds....................



Seems like your trying too hard to prove me wrong................ 



Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah ,,,,, keep on applying it how you want to ....... i suggest you do better body work instead.............


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i cant believe this topic is still rambling on, for fuck sakes fellas, nobody is wrong, in a sense everyone is right, now blueberry/street sweepaz, let me first say i like your work, and i think you have a lot of skill, but i think your getting a little on edge, and your coming off a little conceited/ know it all, some of us were just trying to say we have shot slicksand without reducing it at all, i have with a 2.2 tip, call me a liar, whatever, it dont matter i did it, i know that, thats good enough for me. on the other hand i use a 1.8 tip for spraying all my 2k primers, as far as big pimpins method goes i find the 150 very odd too, sealer is not designed to fill 150, 180 max. also evercoat slicksand MUST be primed before topcoating, thats a fact, and i know people have done it without and not had problems, but i like to stick to the books and do things as recommended, and not bend rules too much, i'll leave that to martha stewart, lol.

i will probably NEVER use slicksand or any poly primer again, i get my bodywork mint, completely skim the whole car/ panel (dont believe me check my build, well unless pics dont mean shit, lol) then a couple 2k, blockings, 2k blocking, its perfect, thats how i like to do it.

but the most important thing here is the old saying that will never become true enough:

THERES MORE THAN 1 WAY TO SKIN A CAT!!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

big pimpin thats why i said what you and i do are a wash you do it your way and i do it my way and we both achieve the same end result.
and you guys are right this has gone on too long.........Skim probably said F**K you guys.......none of yall no what your talking about!
and his damn car is still not finished.......


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 18 2008, 12:15 AM~9723836
> *Skim probably said F**K you guys.......none of yall no what your talking about!
> and his damn car is still not finished.......
> *



lol :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i sprayed that car for the hell of it...haha.........

and ok you got me i strained it through a pair of pantyhose :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

oh and in defence of big pimpin......i don't think he blocked it in 150 then went striaght to the topcoats........


just because he said he blocks it with 150 doesn't mean he either resprays it after and then blocks it with 400 or 600 or progresses up in grits to 400 or 600


this is i guess a classic example of how things don't get across right on the internet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is this 8 pages on how to spray primmer????????????/
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor skim ......................... Car rusted away already ................


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 18 2008, 03:46 PM~9728122
> *Poor skim ......................... Car rusted away already ................
> *


lol, not quite but I am learning quite a bit. Im still on the blocking 2k stage getting it straight as possible. thanks for the input :biggrin:


----------

